# Is this a good Cannondale r600 deal?



## hpsprintstar (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm a serious runner itching to train for triathlons; you guys seriously look awesome whenever i see cyclist pass by me man... :thumbsup: I can't wait to get into it.
Anyway, is this a good deal?

Road bike Cannondale R600, 14 speed, 60 cm frame, aluminum alloy frame, all shimano 105, in new condition for $400. 










He said he's not sure what the model year is, but he said he bought it 2 years ago from ebay. And I've read online that it's a good bike.

I'm also open to a trek 1000, for 300 bucks- but this cannondale looks more interesting to me. Hoping to hear from cyclists opinions, thanks guys!


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

Cannondales are great bikes but if it doesn’t fit you will hate it. There is nothing more discouraging then a bike that does not fit. It can also cause injuries that you as a runner don’t want. 

If you don’t have a bike now and don’t ride I would recommend you visit your local bike shops (LBS) and be upfront with them on your budget and see what they have. What you are looking for is a shop that will sell you what fits you, for the type of riding you want to do and with in your budget. 

Also google your area and bike clubs and contact them, we are a very sharing group that enjoys sharing and helping others to get them started. You never know who in a local club may have a bike for sale or are willing to part with that would be a great fit.

Good luck and have fun it’s a great sport and once you get started you will be hooked as long as you are comfortable and having fun.


----------



## hpsprintstar (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, the bike is a great fit, actually. I'm just wondering if the frame/parts is a deal for the price.


----------



## Frreed (Aug 17, 2006)

$400 as is?

That is a great deal if it fits. The trek is a decent bike, but the 'dale is well worth the extra $100.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

hpsprintstar said:


> Oh, the bike is a great fit, actually. I'm just wondering if the frame/parts is a deal for the price.



It looks like an early 90s bike, maybe a 3.0 frame. Does it have an aluminum fork?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While it's not a horrible deal, you are looking at a very outdated bike. Once you start riding with others, you will realize that you just gotta have STI shifters, and upgrading will set you back at least $100, plus you will probably end up needing to upgrade the cassette, as that is most likely a seven speed set up. I would try to get something with at least a nine speed rear, with 105 level, and of course STI shifters. This will probably net you a bike with the newer, and lighter, threadless headset and stem. Also, you will also get a more modern frame design [read: lighter, better riding]. You could probably get a 5-7 year old 'Dale or Trek with the above specs for maybe $500-$700. The extra bucks spent now will save a bundle in upgrades later. That being said, if you can only afford the $400, then that bike will certainly get you rolling down the road. And that's what's important!


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

That's a good tri bike. You'll feel like every ounce of energy you pedal will go directly into forward motion. Don't worry about fashion. $400.00 is a good deal. are those shimano 600? I rode a 2.8 that had 600 and it was great fun.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I had an early 90's Black Lightening which I had upgraded to Dura Ace 8 sp STI. Tried to sell it for $350.00 no one was interested at that price. It was about a 23 lb. bike. The one you ‘re looking at could weigh as much as 25 to 26 lbs! I bought a used Six 13 which weighed 16.7 lbs. I could not believe the difference in the way the Six 13 accelerated and it was easier to maintain a faster top end due to the near 6 lb, difference! 

If you could get the bike at around $250 to $280 range, I would call it a good buy! Like a previous poster stated, you would be better served in looking for a 9 sp STI bike. Its weight might be in the 18 to 19 lb. range. Look at Caad 7 or an older Caad 5 on Ebay for an example. You know best what kind of dollars you have to buy a bike, sometimes it’s better to set your sites a little high.

As luck would have it, I used that 17 year old bike in Cannondale’s frame exchange program. This past summer I bought a System Six frame. I was quoted a price of $3299.00, with the frame exchange I paid $2399.00! :thumbsup:

Here's a pic of my old bike!


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

For reference I bought a used 2000 R600 with 105 that did have STI shifters for $400. While it was not mint, it was ready to ride without issue.


----------



## hpsprintstar (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

